# Childrens python eggs



## Diggit (Sep 29, 2020)

Hi my children’s python just laid eggs today and i wanted to get your thoughts if they look ok. Majority are a darker shade. Are they slugs?
Cheers


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 29, 2020)

they look like potatos


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Oct 1, 2020)

It seems our friend Diggit has gone and found the only vegetable laying snake on earth!


----------



## Diggit (Oct 1, 2020)

Yep, its going to be the next big thing in reptiles


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Diggit said:


> Yep, its going to be the next big thing in reptiles


I guess my luecistic BHP dream will have to wait. I need to get me one of these.


----------

